# Fare il palo



## lautaro

Me preguntaba cómo se traduciría al castellano - o si hay algo equivalente - para decir "fare il palo". En italiano esto significa que alguien de un grupo (suele ser un grupo de ladrones) queda afuera del sitio donde van a robar para avisar si llega la policía.


----------



## CarolMamkny

lautaro said:


> Me preguntaba cómo se traduciría al castellano - o si hay algo equivalente - para decir "fare il palo". En italiano esto significa que alguien de un grupo (suele ser un grupo de ladrones) queda afuera del sitio donde van a robar para avisar si llega la policía.


 
Ummm.... lo único que se me ocurre en el momento es "montar guardia"... pero no sé si sea la mejor opción. Esperemos más opiniones


----------



## 0scar

_*hacer de campana*_

Claro que  cada país ha de tener su propia expresión.


----------



## Neuromante

Pues estoy por decir:
"Hacer de palo" "Estar de palo"
Pero a saber si estoy confundiendo idioma. También lo de "Montar guardia" pero, como Carol, creo que en este caso se sale un poco de contexto.

Lo de _campana _no me suena de nada.


----------



## 0scar

*DRAE*
*campana*
*6. *m._ Arg._ Ladrón que permanece fuera del lugar del robo para alertar a sus cómplices. _Huyeron a tiempo porque les avisó el campana_


_*campanear*_
*5. *tr. coloq._ Arg._,_ C. Rica_ y_ Pan._ Mirar tratando de no ser advertido. _Antes de acercarse estuvieron campaneándolo un rato_
*6. *tr. vulg._ Arg._ Actuar como *campana* (‖ ladrón


----------



## Neuromante

Un significado solo para Argentina, entonces. 
Yo no he dicho que no exista, solo que no me sonaba.


----------



## yaya.mx

En México decimos "echar aguas".

"Quédate afuera a echar aguas"
"Échame aguas"


----------



## Dudu678

No doy con ninguna expresión. Supongo que yo habría dicho algo como _quedarse vigilando_.


----------



## llenyador

El diccionario de argot de Delfín Carbonell publicado por Larousse dice "dar el agua".
Y el que "fa da palo" sería según el mismo diccionario "el aguador".El DRAE indica la palabra "¡agua!" como la exclamación de aviso que da el que está vigiilando. La expresión correspondería bastante a la que da yaya.mx. La veo utilizada en el libro de Juan Madrid "Crónicas del Madrid oscuro": "con un teléfono móvil están atentos para *dar el agua, para avisar de que llega la pasma (policía)."*


----------



## Joan bolets

Esto parece ser uno de estos casos sin mucho consenso...

Laura Tam: "fare il palo: _quedarse fuera vigilando_".

Vaya originalidad...


----------



## Dudu678

Pero todo tiene su explicación. Lo de _campana_ es típicamente argentino y a mí me es ajeno. Lo de _agua_ pues... argot que desconozco pero que seguro que se utiliza.

Yo propuse algo descriptivo, concretamente _quedarse vigilando_. Veo que el Laura Tam dice lo mismo, pero este diccionario muchas veces es de poca utilidad.


----------



## Joan bolets

Dudu678 said:


> Veo que el Laura Tam dice lo mismo, pero este diccionario muchas veces es de poca utilidad.



muchas veces = 97,5% de las veces


----------



## xeneize

Lo de _campana_ se dice también en Uruguay, por lo menos.


----------



## CarolMamkny

xeneize said:


> Lo de _campana_ se dice también en Uruguay, por lo menos.


 
Bueno... si lo dice la DRAE y Xeneize dejémoslo en "Campana"


----------



## Neuromante

Lo de "Agua" ahora que lo leo, sí que se usa en España como aviso para la policía. Pero lo del aguador no, que yo sepa. Posiblemente venga del aviso de "Agua va", cuando no había alcantarillado (No entremos en detalles). Si fuera así el "aguador" podría ser un derivado posterior.


----------



## xeneize

CarolMamkny said:


> Bueno... si lo dice la DRAE y Xeneize dejémoslo en "Campana"


 
Jajaja gracias chica 
Bueno, yo me limité al área del Plata, pero igual....besos!


----------



## lautaro

Mi pregunta era sobre la forma popular. creo que echar/dar (el) agua está bien. Claro que los modismos son propios de cada país pero si digo "quedarse de campana" puede ser que no todos entiendan, mientras que si digo "quédate a echar agua" me entiende todo el mundo. 
¿No es así?


----------



## Neuromante

En España no te entendería nadie.


----------



## lautaro

¿y entonces para España sólo es "quedarse fuera vigilando" o "montar de guardia"?

Acaban de decirme que en Chile se utiliza la expresión "palo blanco" o "sapo" o "burro". "sapo" es más sinónimo de "soplón" pero me aseguran que igual se utiliza. ¿A los españoles les suenas estas opciones?


----------



## hosec

lautaro said:


> si digo "quédate a echar agua" me entiende todo el mundo.
> ¿No es así?


 

Hola, Lautaro: 

No, no es exactamente así, creo que ya está por arriba explicado. La expresión  es "dar el agua", no "echar el agua" (al menos que yo sepa). Habría que decir algo así como "Quédate aquí y nos das el agua si hay problemas"

Saludos


----------



## Neuromante

Se entiende perfectamente "Estar de palo" 

Que significaría "Estar haciendo el..." no  "Estar hecho de..."


"¡Agua!" si se entendería como exclamación, pero no es una forma generalizada.


----------



## juansans

En Venezuela decimos "dar el pitazo"

También se puede decir "echar aguas"


----------



## Cecilio

Conozco una expresión en castellano que podría servir: *dar el queo*. Se utiliza en el terreno de la delincuencia con un significado parecido al de "echar agua" y otras expresiones similares. Sería algo así como "alguien se queda fuera para dar el queo si viene la policía".


----------



## droid

Y digo yo, en esta frase concreta:

"Spesso a Gino mio, i primi tempi gli ho fatto da palo senza saperlo!"

¿Hacer de palo no significaría *hacer de gancho*?


----------



## Dudu678

Sé que no es el contexto pero pertenece a este hilo. ¿Es cierto lo que creo de que _fare il palo_ también puede significar _estar de sujetavelas_?


----------



## Silvia10975

Hola Dudu 
En italiano "fare il palo" por lo que sé es solamente vigilar mientras alguien comete por ejemplo un robo. "Estar de sujetavelas" sería "reggere il moccolo", o sea la persona que se queda con una pareja (¡si entendí correctamente su significado en español!) durante una cena o al cine o...


----------



## Dudu678

Ma sì, hai capito perfettamente. Allora, si usano le stesse parole più o meno!

L'ho cercata nel De Mauro ma non riesco a capire cos'è esattamente la parola _moccolo_. La prima accezione dice semplicemente "candela" e poi non capisco niente. Se è una parola diversa deve aver un altro significato, almeno una sfumatura.

Vi ringrazio!


----------



## Silvia10975

Ciao carissimo, è esattamente "candela". Significa "tenere la candela", come voler sottolineare il fatto che la terza persona illumina la coppietta, partecipa senza essere "desiderato", un terzo incomodo insomma... "reggere il lume", "reggere il moccolo", sono quelle che uso e conosco di più. Ne avevamo parlato qui, dai un'occhiata 
Silvia


----------

